

Latest GMail for Android update puts device in infite reboot loop - regularjack
http://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/gmail/GWO8FZwqXtA

======
mh-
I can't believe they haven't pulled this update- people started reporting this
issue over a week ago. And now there are comments from users who updated today
and got hit.

